# ترددات الراديو



## المهندس المرح (2 يوليو 2011)

هسه بدي أسأل سؤال
لو فرضنا إنه في قناة بدوله
وهاي ترددها مغطي جميع الدولة
زي متلا قناة القرآن الكريم بالأردن
بتقدر الدولة تخليني أستخدم التردد تاعها
انا قصدي طبعا بعلم الغتصالات
وله في شي بيمنع الحكي هاد
ويا ريت تجاوبوني
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## acer.7 (2 أغسطس 2011)

عزيزي ناخذ فرضنا انه احنا بنبث اشارة وعلى نفس التردد في كمان اشارة اخرى اكيد الجهاز المستلم راح يستلم الاشارتين ولكن ياخذ القيمة الاعلى مثل اشارة الموبايل اكيد نفس التردد بس الجهاز يتحسس القيمة الاعلى 
اما بالنسبة انك تبث على نفس التردد يسمى تشويش ويعتمد الباقي على القيمة للا الاشارة المرسلة


----------



## A.malla (2 أغسطس 2011)

وانتبه ما يلقطوك وتدخل في سين وجيم...


----------



## azzamayoub (10 سبتمبر 2011)

there is something important that is called interference and it's effect is dominate , it means if transmit to signals on the same frequency in the same area 
they will over lap with each other and you will get noise at the receiver 
so you have to take a licence from the TRC


----------

